# E2 Visa - Uk Citizen into America



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

So I am looking to get out of the gritty UK and if i am honest my heart is set on SA and planning to go out there beginning of next year and set up a business...
BUT...
My dream has always been to live in America ( I go to Miami and LA Quite often) and I pretty much ruled this out as I know it is impossible to get there but have now looked into an E2 Visa and this may be my ticket out there? 

Has any one from the UK got an E2 visa or no how it all works?

I have around 6 years professional experience in staffing/recruitment but no degree or anything like that so I know I wouldn't be able to even look at a skilled visa. I want to set up a business so believe the E2 Visa would be an option. I guess I could put in around £40k or more into the investment but does any one know what the minimum investment is needed?

How possible is it to obtain one of these and set up a business or a small start up business in America?


Thanks so much for your help in Advance!

Em


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a London based US immigration attorney that does a lot of E-2 
the FAQ is informative ..

The minimum investment should be more than $150k though

http://www.investorvisausa.com/index.html


----------

